# MMA PPV



## Transk53 (May 17, 2015)

I have been through quite a few of the UFC/MMA portals online, mainly ones indexed by Google, when I hear of some of the big bouts come up. Thing is though, I would like to be able to watch fully live on a safe site. I have used (cough) sites to watch footy and what not, but can someone recommend a decent and safe site. Don't mind paying a subscription, but wary of entering financial details these days. Would have to be UK included as a region.


----------



## Tez3 (May 17, 2015)

You can watch the UFC on BT Sport, it doesn't cost much though I get it free because I have BT broadband, it also has TUF and a lot of football.
BT Sport For The Latest Football Rugby And MotoGP BT


----------



## Transk53 (May 17, 2015)

Is there regular coverage. See the football on cable.


----------



## Tez3 (May 17, 2015)

Just about all the UFCs are covered wherever they are from.


----------



## Transk53 (May 17, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Just about all the UFCs are covered wherever they are from.



I'll look into it. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Tez3 (May 17, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I'll look into it. Thanks for the tip




I tend to miss the 'smaller' shows that are on at silly o'clock, I'll record if I remember though, depends who's fighting.


----------



## Transk53 (May 17, 2015)

Yeah, pretty much how I look at it. On a day off the next day though, would stay up. Did that with the UFC that was on 5 I think. Or could have been ITV.


----------

